# I Think A Few Of My Fish Have Fin Rot, Have Few ? About My Treatment



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok so some of my RBP and the Tetras appear to have a problem with there fins such as split fins and tails along with chunks missing and some parts are clear. I also noticed like a fungus on some of the tips. This is nt all of them just some.

It all started when I added a few fish to teh tank and all the fish got ich, I raised teh temp to around 86 88 deg and add salted ich went away. I did a water change lowered temp to about 80 82 deg and then I started to notice the fin issue.

So I have added salt left temp alone and have been adding melafix daily for three days now and they do seem to be getting better.

Do you guys have any other suggestions? Water seems fine and I do about 30 to 40 % water changes about twice a week. I also took out the carbon in the filter.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

The Mela fix should take care of that in no time.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Melafix water changes and keep the temp at 82 should do it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah but dont do any water changes until the mela fix treatment is done. Just follow the directions and you should be fine.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I disagree with ya on this one...

My recommendation is to continue with water changes, even step them up to daily... just add a little Melafix each time so the concentration stays the same.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Fresh water with using more melafix is better than keeping them in old water and just adding meds


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Do you have pics so that we can be sure that it is actually fin rot?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd also do a water test as any disease condition usually has something to do with bad water quality. Liek joe said post pics if you can as especially with fish like p's shredded and torn fins aren't abnormal


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

It just sucks, I put alot of time in my tank, I dont add fish often enough to set up another tank at this point just to hold fish for a week or so.

My Water is good I change in about twice a week and about 25 30 % each time. I do do bigger changes every once in a while.

I Can't get a good picture fish are so small now.


----------

